# Molly Sims @ Iron Bowl ?



## yellowduckdog (Nov 29, 2010)

UGA has Sam Jackson...we had Molly


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2010)

I have heard of Samuel Jackson.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 29, 2010)

riprap said:


> I have heard of Samuel Jackson.



You know Sam L but you don't know Molly Sims, world famous supermodel, CoverGirl model, Victoria Secret angel, Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Cover model, etc...


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You know Sam L but you don't know Molly Sims, world famous supermodel, CoverGirl model, Victoria Secret angel, Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Cover model, etc...



What are you saying Doc?


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You know Sam L but you don't know Molly Sims, world famous supermodel, CoverGirl model, Victoria Secret angel, Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Cover model, etc...



Is she related to Phil Sims?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2010)

Molly is lookin' a little rough in that pic though...


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Molly is lookin' a little rough in that pic though...



Sure is....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 29, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Molly is lookin' a little rough in that pic though...



she wanted to blend in at that Barner game...


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2010)

Somebody needs to take this girl fishing.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks rough here too!!
.
.
.
.
.
But I wouldn't tell her to leave camp!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd say Auburn has better celebrity fans than UGA


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Nov 29, 2010)

Not a flattering picture, for sure.

She is from Kentucky and attended Vandy, but left for modeling money before graduating.  She has sorority sisters/close friends here in Atlanta, several of whom I am friends with as well.  Her parents from KY are as country as cornbread, but she is not.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 29, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Somebody needs to take this girl fishing.



I know a guy.   And his phone number is. . . .  ..


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2010)

Les Miles said:


> Molly is lookin' a little rough in that pic though...



i'd take a ride.


----------



## General Lee (Nov 29, 2010)

She was there to borrow some money from Scam Newton............


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Nov 29, 2010)

General Lee said:


> She was there to borrow some money from Scam Newton............



I heard she bought that jersey from him before the game...


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 29, 2010)

From the looks of her in that pic I'd say she found some of that meth that central Bama is known for...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2010)

greene_dawg said:


> From the looks of her in that pic I'd say she found some of that meth that central Bama is known for...



 Another butter face!!!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 29, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> Another butter face!!!



She still looks better than Sammy


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 29, 2010)

yellowduckdog said:


> She still looks better than Sammy



He has a much cooler wallet...


----------



## bigsack (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah she looks a lil rough in that first pic.  but all you gota do is simply turn the lights out....


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 30, 2010)

Am I to understand that this is GMacs sister?

Not bad


----------



## reylamb (Nov 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You know Sam L but you don't know Molly Sims, world famous supermodel, CoverGirl model, Victoria Secret angel, Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Cover model, etc...



I actually remember her more from that short-lived TV show Las Vegas...........


----------



## bamafans (Nov 30, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Am I to understand that this is GMacs sister?
> 
> Not bad




yes...his sister


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 30, 2010)

reylamb said:


> I actually remember her more from that short-lived TV show Las Vegas...........



yes I liked that show.  But I knew her before that.

Check out the pics of her in the $1,000,000 bikini made out of diamonds in SI Swimsuit and you'd forget all about the James Caan and the Montecino Hotel...


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yes I liked that show.  But I knew her before that.
> 
> Check out the pics of her in the $1,000,000 bikini made out of diamonds in SI Swimsuit and you'd forget all about the James Caan and the Montecino Hotel...



I saw that one and it was unreal.  I knew it would not make it past the sensors here.  LOL


----------



## reylamb (Nov 30, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yes I liked that show.  But I knew her before that.
> 
> Check out the pics of her in the $1,000,000 bikini made out of diamonds in SI Swimsuit and you'd forget all about the James Caan and the Montecino Hotel...



I just saw that..........what Hotel was that again


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Nov 30, 2010)

What is she doing with her hands in the photo in the O.P.?

It looks like a baseball hat hair day.


----------



## x-mark (Nov 30, 2010)

We need more threads like this one.


----------



## riprap (Nov 30, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> What is she doing with her hands in the photo in the O.P.?
> 
> It looks like a baseball hat hair day.



Turning the camera on herself.


----------

